# Servis Fridge Freezer



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> Servis Fridge Freezer


A UK refrigerator?
If yes, one of these places may be able to help...
http://www.applianceaid.com/UK_appliance_links.html

jeff.


----------

